# New to raising chickens



## natebuckley1988 (Apr 26, 2020)

This is my first years raising birds I have nine Rhode Island reds .. any advice is welcomed they are already outside and doing very well .. thanks everyone


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One thing I can see right off the bat is that the insulating foam I see is going to disappear. A favorite past time for chickens is pecking at any kind of foam. Some years ago someone said they left a foam cooler outside, came out to find most of it gone. 

They'll destroy the black foam used for insulating pipes. I don't think I know of any foam they won't have a go at.

Welcome to the forum by the way. You're traveling into an addicting world.


----------



## natebuckley1988 (Apr 26, 2020)

robin416 said:


> One thing I can see right off the bat is that the insulating foam I see is going to disappear. A favorite past time for chickens is pecking at any kind of foam. Some years ago someone said they left a foam cooler outside, came out to find most of it gone.
> 
> They'll destroy the black foam used for insulating pipes. I don't think I know of any foam they won't have a go at.
> 
> Welcome to the forum by the way. You're traveling into an addicting world.


Thanks man


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Welcome!! 
Yeah, that foam needs to be covered, that expanding foam has more chemicals in it than a high school chemistry lab. They will definitely eat it.


----------

